# Hop vines in Perth?



## simo hart (25/10/14)

Hello fellow brewers,

I was wondering if any one knows were I can get a few different hop vines from?
I live in perth and have never tried to grow hops before and am thinking of trying. Any info or links on growing hops in perth conditions would be good, cheers!


----------



## dave81 (25/10/14)

Email the [email protected]
But im not sure if it is too late now as they woupd be sprouting ???


----------



## simo hart (25/10/14)

Thanx dave, I'll msg him now and let you know how I go.


----------



## Feldon (25/10/14)

Better use the right terminology.

Hops don't grow on vines.

Grapes grow on vines; hops grow on bines.


----------



## simo hart (26/10/14)

Cheers feldon, amateur!


----------



## dave81 (26/10/14)

The cascade rhizome i got from him was a good one with a few sprouts already and a root system


----------



## StalkingWilbur (26/10/14)

Head down to the Cellabrations at Carlisle carpark brew day today, there's some for sale there! And heaps of other awesome stuff!


----------



## simo hart (26/10/14)

StalkingWilbur only just saw your msg then and I worked in kewdale today....spewing! Thank you anyway.
Do these brew days happen often? How do I find out about them?


----------



## StalkingWilbur (26/10/14)

It's a once a year type thing for wa beer week. Contact Joel at Cellabrations, there might be some left over. 

I keep up to date on Facebook, both on their page and the Craft Beer Enthusiasts group. A bunch of Perth beer geeks on there


----------



## simo hart (26/10/14)

Cheers mate much appreciated. I'll get on the pages and keep an eye out. Thanks for taking the time to help.


----------

